
Would you use PHP in a new project in 2018? - aloukissas
https://crew.co/blog/is-php-still-relevant-in-2017/
======
Piskvorrr
PHP as "the only major server-side scripting language"? Coldfusion? RoR as a
fancy new alternative? Python and PHP being highly similar?

This is not _even_ wrong, this is just recycled clickbait; only the "new PHP
version" was bumped from 5.3 to 7 in the article (it is now 7.2, newsflash!).

------
onion2k
_Filed Under: Design Science_

Sounds about right.

------
rinchik
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

